

Talk With Other Programmers - bmxwheel
http://www.killerstartups.com/Web20/tagmask-com-talk-with-other-programmers

======
swombat
Lol, what? Wait a minute? "the notion that programmers have few online spots
for conversing and exchanging tips and hints"?

Does anyone entertain such an absurd notion? If anyone has online spots to
"talk about how to code, program and develop just any old application or
tool", it must be programmers. From the ancient age of Usenet to the more
modern era of StackOverflow and, dare I say it, Hacker News, programmers have
_always_ had _many_ spots to connect with other programmers online.

So how did this story get 6 points?

~~~
pankratiev
I built Tagmask. Actually, I don't like what is written on Killerstartups. The
main feature of Tagmask is tag-based approach to filtering posts, some people
find it useful. But I never told that Tagmask is a revolutionary community for
programmers. And I am very upset and frustrated about Killerstartups article.

Btw, I sent an email to you about Tagmask, did you miss it?

~~~
swombat
_Btw, I sent an email to you about Tagmask, did you miss it?_

Sure seems so! Try daniel at tenner dot org.

